# Rev. Jesse Jackson Pushes XM To Carry World Network



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WASHINGTON, Jan. 28 /U.S. Newswire/ -- Civil rights leader, Reverend Jesse Jackson is meeting with XM Satellite Radio CEO Hugh Panero this morning. Jackson is mediating an ongoing dispute between a coalition of ministers and representatives of the National Association of Black Organizations (NABO) and XM Satellite Radio over XM's refusal to carry The Word Network.

Reverend Jackson has called on NABO to stop demonstrations against XM until Jackson meets with Panero. It is expected that Jackson will push Panero to air The Word Network. Prior NABO discussions with XM have focused on concerns that XM Satellite Radio programming reflects a glaring lack of positive programming options to those XM channels that glorify the cultures of violence, drugs and female debasement.

The non-profit Word Network is the mainstream media broadcaster for African-American ministries and gospel music. The Word Network offers value positive family programming embraced by millions of African Americans in urban and rural markets. The Word content includes ministries, gospel music, talk shows, religious conventions, SCLC & PUSH confabs and The Word has served as the official Super Bowl gospel presenter.

Based in Southfield, Mich., The Word Network is available in 31 million homes in the United States through DirecTV, AT&T, Time Warner Cable, Comcast, Cox, Millennium Digital Media, Charter, Adelphia, Cablevision, RCN, Sirius Satellite Radio and a host of smaller cable operators. Programming from The Word Network is provided to 1 million men and women in the United States Armed Forces in 165 countries. The Word Network is also providing programming to 75 million households in Africa.

Rest of the Story


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

God I hope they DONT pick up word.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

They better not!


----------



## scaredpoet (Jan 24, 2003)

I just sent off the following to XM via their feedback form. Perhaps a letter-writing campaign is in order?

-------------------------------
Hello there,

I just wanted to chime in regarding all the hype I've been hearing about NABO's heavy lobbying to bring The Word network to XM, and to convince XM to carry it.

While I'm not a very religious person, I will say that I'm not against religion either. I respect people who believe in the gospel. However, NABO's protesting and heavy-handed tactics are, for lack of a better description, VERY un-Christian in my opinion, and not representative of people who should be spreading the Word of God.

XM has been right to add programming and channels based on what their listeners want, not based on what an organization that does not represent XM's listener base *thinks* we should be hearing.

I just hope that XM continues in this vein. If you decide to add the Word network, don't do it because an organization wants to play hardball... do it because - and ONLY if - a sufficient number of subscribers ask for it.

Feel free to use my comments in your negotiations with NABO, if they are underway. And if the folks at NABO don't believe that I'm a real human being who's not getting paid to say this, I'll be glad to drive down there myself - using my own cash, time and resources to fund the trip - to say the same thing to them in person.

thanks.

- D.S.
New Brunswick, NJ


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Here's a very nice idea...if Jesse Jackson things XM ought to carry the thing, he should pay them a fee to distribute it for him, much as syndicators get paid for distributing tv shows to the various stations around the country. That way, the thing gets carried and if no one wants it, Jackson spends his valuable $$$ for nothing. Why should XP pick up a service that it has no demand for and eventually be forced to raise their rates to do it. It he wants the thing distributed, he ought to pay for it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's an idea....

Make it a premium service a la Playboy. Charge .50 if you want. This way you give them the outlet but don't alienate those that don't want it. 

Plus, I would point out that there is already an African American based talk channel catering to those interested. Are they upset because THEY don't have control over the content? Saying that they only highlight the negative stereotypes is disingenuous at best.


----------



## scaredpoet (Jan 24, 2003)

If I remember right, NABO had other demands, too. Like they were "concerned" about how XM didn't do enough to portray African Americans in a positive light, or didn't provide wholesome programming. I do know they were p/o'ed that XM carries the PlayBoy channel, but not The Word. At some point they also mentioned not being pleased with the lack of censorship.

My take on it is this: if The Word were something that so many people wanted to hear, I'm sure there are plenty of AM stations (or even FM talk stations) out there somewhere that are not doing too well, and are just starving for a format that will bring an audience. If The Word were truly this powerful network that so many people would want to listen to, these stations would jump at the chance to be an affiliate, and The Word wouldn't need XM so badly that they need to picket their offices all the time. 

Besides, why does the Word want so badly to be on a radio service that they view as being so vulgar and foul mouthed? Do they honestly think that their listeners will be able to justify paying $10 a month to listen to one channel of wholesome gospel, and 100+ other channels of "vulgarity?"


----------

